# Need advice on treating "white stuff in mouth"



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

There was a post awhile back about fish that had this - but never learned/heard the disposition or what it was. Here's why I'm asking. Petco has had these Bosemani Rainbow fish for weeks and weeks and they are not selling. They all look very active and healthy, except they have what can best be described as white stuff in their mouth. I've asked the sales guy and they are only doing frequent WC as Petco policy does not allow them to treat any illness!!! I'm thinking about getting 2 and if I put them in my small 23 gal tank with the Gourami I have in there, what treatment would I buy? Is it something beside salt? I have live plants in there and a few Ghost Shrimp. Would recommended treatment kill plants? Also I'm guessing for a couple weeks the rainbow fish could live with the Gourami until I can move them over to my larger tank.

I hate to see them sit in the petstore anymore, and they are not getting worse, but they don't get better either.

Ideas? Suggestions please??

Gwen


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it like this-
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/white-lips-51450/

Or more fuzzy?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Is it like this-
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/white-lips-51450/
> 
> Or more fuzzy?


It's just like that. Not fuzzy. Any idea what I should do? Is it safe to buy them without treatment?

Gwen


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

*Never, ever, ever knowingly introduce disease to your established, healthy tank.* 
What are you thinking?

Actually I'm surprised that they will even sell them - most LPS's will quarantine disease suspects for observation.

There is a place near me that sells fish. They have many tanks in a room they keep at 80F. All of the tanks have sponge filters but the water in every tank is VERY cloudy. What I can see, the fish don't look bad, but I wouldn't take a fish from there if they paid me. Clearly they aren't well cared for.

If you really want to save them, buy a 5g hospital/quarantine tank, heater, filter... and monitor and treat them there. Then if/when cured, they can join your display tank/community.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

If the area isn't swollen and is just white, then it's probably an injury, and not anything infectious.

A quarantine is still a good idea.

Would you like to know why they can't treat any illness?

It's because all of their tanks have the same water. They have a giant sump in the back, so they can add ph stabilisers, antibiotics, and all kinds of crap.
At least the Pet Supplies Plus near me does.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

redchigh said:


> If the area isn't swollen and is just white, then it's probably an injury, and not anything infectious.
> 
> A quarantine is still a good idea.
> 
> ...



No, it's not an injury - from what I can find it is a bacterial infection. The closest I have to a QT is my 23 gal with only a Gourami in it. Looks like treatment would be maracyn, or quick cure or even malachite green.

Anyone know much about these and the effects on plants? I'm just trying to decide if I should buy these fish (they are a great price at $7.99) and treat them.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I've decided not to do this. The good thing that came from thinking about this, is now realizing I do have a hospital tank. I have a 10 gal, small heater I don't use because it was too small for my other tanks and I have this obnoxious loud filter that I can use for something like this. 

But, thinking more about these rainbows, I really don't have the room in a 43 gal for a school of them, and if I only get 2, my luck would be they'd start picking on the dwarf rainbows, and I'd end up having to get rid of them. 

I hope someone adopts them that can take care of them! 

Gwen


----------

